# Taking a friend around for the first time



## will161 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey. I'm getting to know a girl who has just moved to Sydney from Brisbane to study. She knows almost nothing, probably seen the opera house, knows where Central is, not much else. So I offered to guide her around, point out the main parts, etc, etc. 

I'm thinking probably start at Central, walk up to Darling Harbour, passing Paddy's and Chinatown and all that stuff. Maybe Harbourside for lunch, then monorail or walk to QVB and Hyde Park. I don't know if it's worth it to actually go into any attractions like the museums, centerpoint, or aquarium. 

Any tips? Anything important I'm missing out? Good places to pass through? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 4wdtraveller (Jul 28, 2011)

will161 said:


> Any tips? Anything important I'm missing out? Good places to pass through? Thanks in advance!


How about the Powerhouse Museum or the Centrepoint Tower?
The Centrepoint Tower is one of Sydneys best attractions IMO.
A walk up the Harbour Bridge pylon is also good and so is the Zoo.
No tour would be complete without a ferry ride to Manly.


----------



## jaxon28 (Apr 16, 2012)

If she loved aquariums then having to an aquarium can probably be a good idea.


----------

